# Academy Stuka



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey all!

Just posted a review of my Academy 1/72 Ju-87 Stuka "Panzerknacker" over at The Sprue Lagoon. 

Feedback is appreciated as always!

I thought it was a fantastic kit; those newer Academy kits really blow almost everything out of the water, especially for the price!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

how about a link? never heard of the lagoon....


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

http://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/page/2/

Sprue Lagoon, looks interesting.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Faust said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Just posted a review of my Academy 1/72 Ju-87 Stuka "Panzerknacker" over at The Sprue Lagoon.
> 
> ...



Hi Faust,

Good review and great build :thumbsup:


----------

